# move apps to sd



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, does anybody know how to move app to sd? I have tried a few apps now, but still some of my apps couldn't be moved. These apps are not the built-in apps.


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

The typical method is to go to Settings > Applications > Manage applications. Then you should be able to open an application's properties and hit the "Move to SD card" button. Have you received any error messages for the applications that would not move?

-SW


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I just realize that there are some non-built in apps are immovable. Yes, some I could from the suggestion you gave. Still wonder why some apps that I got from the apps market are immovable


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I've seen, apparently the ability to be moved to and run from an SD card is something that actually has to be programmed into an app. If an app cannot be moved to the SD card, that probably means that the developers haven't enabled that functionality when they were creating the app. This could be because the app needs to work off the internal memory for some reason, or simply because the developer didn't bother.

-SW


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, that really explain, I hope that the developers are against the ten laws about the system penetration with the knowledge of the system owners,


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

I meant, they are not against


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Also, only Android 2.2+ has the option to move an app to SD. On 2.1 and below, the option won't show up in Manage Applications.


----------

